# Questions about tube coming from valve cover



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

more pics, for clar.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone Put a K&N filter on the Motor I would suggest You figure some way to Route the Breather into the K&N Perhaps a Spacer Tube can be added ...

Also go and buy the Cleaner and K&N Oil from K&N You will be glad you did ...

Dave


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

some high performance auto stores might have a small vent filter you can use. or maybe just put a 1 way valve on the end of it to make sure crap doesn't get in it.


----------

